# Is it safe to eat coleslaw?



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

I've been looking forward to my M&S coleslaw, as I checked it has been made from pasteurised egg yolk.

But on checking the web the make sure it was ok to eat Gruyere cheese, I came across a few articles stating to avoid prepared salads, including coleslaw!  Is this just because it may contain unpasteurised eggs or for some other reason?

Thanks,
Fiona


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi, sorry to say but, sorry, No!

It will contain mayonaise so raw egg yolk, sorry!

Take care x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Pregnant women are advised to avoid home-made mayonnaise because it can contain raw unpasteurised egg and so there's a potential risk of salmonella. Occasionally you might see fresh mayonnaise in shops. It will be kept in the chilled section and have a 'Use by' date. Unless you can check that it doesn't contain raw egg, it would be best to avoid this during pregnancy.

If you know it doesn't have unpasteurised egg in the mayonnaise of the coleslaw then it will be fine

Sorry if I made you all panic about the morrisons coleslaw you had for lunch

Oink x


----------

